# New enclosure finished!



## Bwindi (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

These are pictures of our tegu enclosures. The large one on the bottom is 8x4x3 and it is completely collapsable. 

The one sitting on the top right is a coffee table we turned into a tegu enclosure for our smaller gu'.

Ask me any questions you have on it! I thought I would spare the details because most of the materials we bought were things I found on TeguTalk!


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

I love the mask in the center =)


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful viv


----------



## kim86 (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks amazing! And huge. How do you open the front, does it slide?


----------



## Arxilca (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm hoping to make mine at least semi-collapsible as well, but I haven't really decided exactly how to do it yet. Care to share how you achieved it?


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks good, but why did you make it so tall, but only able to hold a small amount of substrate? The reason for the recommended 3-4' height is to allow for a minimum of 12" of substrate.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

Arxilca said:


> I'm hoping to make mine at least semi-collapsible as well, but I haven't really decided exactly how to do it yet. Care to share how you achieved it?



I second this question! ^

Any idea of how much it weighs when it's all put together? Both cages look fantastic! :heart:


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

Game cube looks rad lol


----------



## Bwindi (Sep 11, 2012)

Hahaha we play way too much mario cart on game cube.

Okay, here's the meat:

We made it collapsable by creating grooves (with 2 x 2 's) on each edge of the bottom, so the walls slide in and out. We essentially made two cages (4 feet + 4 feet in length) and connected them in the middle by a piece of extra plywood. When it is taken apart, we have pieces of plywood to deal with instead of an intact box. We made it tall because we are planning to add levels on the inside for the Crickie to play in. He is very active and will tolerate living in a box IF he has enough places to explore to stay interested ( its hard to make a tegu live in a cage when he lived in a sun room for half his life...). We put wheels on the bottom so we can move it around in the apartment, it is HEAVY, but the fact that it is collapsable makes up for it. The front plexi glass was expensive ( LOWES~$50), it doesn't open, instead we put metal frames around it to keep the pieces erect. The sides of the cage opens up, that is the only access inside but we fit through the doors with ease. We decided to put substrate on one side of the cage because my gu' loves clothes and would rather sleep in a pile of clothes than wood chips, so I like to give him options. 

We stapled a tarp on the bottom which was long enough to provide a nice back drop unexpectedly!

Any other questions, I am happy to answer them.


----------



## johnyb (Sep 14, 2012)

this is really cool, i am looking to build my own someday soon and this gives me some really cool ideas. i like the doors in the side instead of sliding glass.


----------

